# Upright Bass Preference?



## BenG (Dec 4, 2016)

Currently working on a 'jazzy' project that desperately needs a decent sound Upright Bass. Given my budget, I've narrowed it down to The OrangeTree Corebass Pear and the AcousticSamples Akouskontr...

Would love to hear some user opinions!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Dec 4, 2016)

My go-to is the Straight Ahead Bass. It's slightly more expensive though... But I prefer it to CoreBass Pear, which I also own.


----------



## BenG (Dec 4, 2016)

After doing some research, I would agree about the Straight Ahead Bass. Unfortuantely,
budget is a concern on this particular project:/


----------



## nordicguy (Dec 4, 2016)

This one's over your budget too but has a discount on it atm, so I've thought to let you know anyway.
Ample Bass Upright II -http://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=21-
To me, it's the better one I've played yet.


----------



## BenG (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestion! 

It is over my budget, but a great listen nonetheless. The demos are really quite amazing!


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 4, 2016)

The Amplesound... those demos... easy buy for me a few months ago


----------



## Hans Adamson (Dec 4, 2016)

Check out Art Vista Back Beat Bass Kontakt Player VI:

http://www.artvista.net/back_beat_bass.html


----------



## rottoy (Dec 4, 2016)

The mere fact that the Amplesound Upright Bass can pull off a Adam Ben Ezra piece without breaking a sweat should be the main selling point here. Wunderbar!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 4, 2016)

Based on this thread I bought the premier bass that repeat recommended and have never looked back perfect for Jazzy stuff before that I used Trillian

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/jazzy-upright-bass.44929/

http://www.premiersoundfactory.com/modules/zox/acousticbasspremier2-p-36.html


----------



## BenG (Dec 4, 2016)

rottoy said:


> The mere fact that the Amplesound Upright Bass can pull off a Adam Ben Ezra piece without breaking a sweat should be the main selling point here. Wunderbar!




That demo is ridiculous, sounds fantastic!


----------



## nordicguy (Dec 4, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Based on this thread I bought the premier bass that repeat recommended and have never looked back perfect for Jazzy stuff before that I used Trillian
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/jazzy-upright-bass.44929/
> 
> http://www.premiersoundfactory.com/modules/zox/acousticbasspremier2-p-36.html


Interesting enough, it looks like he liked Ample Bass Uprigh too.
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/ample-sound-releases-ample-bass-upright-abu.55327/
Just to make decision harder.


----------



## kavinsky (Dec 4, 2016)

The one found in trilian is good enough as far as I remember


----------



## BenG (Dec 4, 2016)

If it was CoreBass Pear vs. AkousKontr....?


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 5, 2016)

I'd use my own, which is free: http://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/meatbass

Isn't Chris Hein supposed to release a contrabass library this week? I wonder how much that will cost and how well it will do jazz.


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Dec 5, 2016)

I play acoustic bass for a living, FWIW. If I don't play it myself, I like this one:
http://www.premiersoundfactory.com/modules/zox/acousticbasspremier2-p-36.html


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 5, 2016)

fritzmartinbass said:


> I play acoustic bass for a living, FWIW. If I don't play it myself, I like this one:
> http://www.premiersoundfactory.com/modules/zox/acousticbasspremier2-p-36.html


+1 another bass player who uses this


----------



## BenG (Dec 5, 2016)

Very kind! @fritzmartinbass 

Thanks @Polkasound, very insightful and I think I will be going with AkousKontr as I need something 'less punchy'. 

Currently, I'm using the Kontakt Factory and it is way too rhythmic/punchy for an exposed line:/


----------



## resound (Dec 5, 2016)

fritzmartinbass said:


> I play acoustic bass for a living, FWIW. If I don't play it myself, I like this one:
> http://www.premiersoundfactory.com/modules/zox/acousticbasspremier2-p-36.html


Also a bass player and I usually end up using this one


----------



## Lotias (Dec 5, 2016)

DSmolken said:


> I'd use my own, which is free: http://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/meatbass
> 
> Isn't Chris Hein supposed to release a contrabass library this week? I wonder how much that will cost and how well it will do jazz.


I doubt the pizzicato will include important things like playable slides, those solo string libraries appear to be focused on the bowed strings part.

I'm more curious about how Sample Modeling's contrabass will turn out, since the pizzicato on the cello is so playable.


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 5, 2016)

Yeah, I've been waiting for Sample Modeling's bass since they announced the viola. As someone who plays bass and makes instrument samples, that's something I'm very very curious about. But we might still have to wait a while.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 5, 2016)

Same here as well and I often accent it with a real Kay ( miked with LDC, Ev-20, and coles)



resound said:


> Also a bass player and I usually end up using this one


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 6, 2016)

Interesting thread! I am currently using Core Pear and I am missing some "liveness" and real playing noises. Acoustic Premier 2 and Ample Sound both sound really good, thanks for these!

From the audio demos I like Premier 2 more, but Amplesound seems to have a lot more articulations like mutes, harmonics etc. 

To those who own Premier 2: I hear a lot of muting in the audio demo too, though this articulation is not listed as a feature. So is that an extra key, or is it all automatic release sounds?


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Dec 6, 2016)

ProtectedRights said:


> I hear a lot of muting in the audio demo too, though this articulation is not listed as a feature.


 
I think this is just part of the sound. I have not listened to the demo, but the library seems nice and alive to me. IMO it doesn't sound completely real, but that could be said for most libraries. There are just too many subtle nuances in the real deal. Again, just my opinion. 
There are three mic options, 221b, 77dx, and a U47. It has Arco also, but I am not crazy about it. 
I think the library works quite well in a Jazz context.


----------



## resound (Dec 6, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Same here as well and I often accent it with a real Kay ( miked with LDC, Ev-20, and coles)


Nice, a friend of mine has an old Kay. It's a great sounding bass.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 6, 2016)

For inexpensive plywood they really did a good job on these back then. my old late friend Stan Ricker remastered all the old Curtis Counce albums and Made his Kay come alive



resound said:


> Nice, a friend of mine has an old Kay. It's a great sounding bass.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 6, 2016)

I wonder why all the AmpleSound demos all have either a) the bass burried under a band or b) the bass solo with a pretty wet sound doing lots of hectical stuff. No demo to hear a normal groovy jazz line playing without all that tapping and fuzzing around. I wonder if they want to hide some shortcomings?

Can anybody of the AmpleSound owners play a short simple ternary jazz accompaniment in sound as dry as possible?

(something like here)  


Many many thanks in advance!


----------



## JeffvR (Dec 6, 2016)

I like the upright bass in ProjectSam Swing!


----------



## Saxer (Dec 6, 2016)

Trilian here:


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 6, 2016)

ProtectedRights said:


> Can anybody of the AmpleSound owners play a short simple ternary jazz accompaniment in sound as dry as possible?


I sort of have something like that - when I was reviewing it, I programmed a verse from a song I play with one band. Even the close mic always has a bit of room sound in it, so it's not totally totally dry.



And also on my own free samples, for comparison, drier.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys! Seems that Premier bass is really the only one who has that very intimate closeness, the other ones all sound a little further away.


----------



## BenG (Dec 6, 2016)

Premier does appear to be the best of the bunch


----------



## Iskra (Dec 7, 2016)

Hmm, for my own taste the Amplesound sounds amazing! I'm also in doubt between Amplesound and Soundpremier. 
I love the modern jazz style of Avishai Cohen or Phronesis, not that much into straight-ahead bop or big band jazz. Just by the demos the Amplesound sounds closer to that sound/style. But it looks that Premier got a bit more love? Am I missing something about the Premier? (a few more demos from the premier on the website would have been great, to be honest).


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Dec 7, 2016)

I've been a studio bassist for longer than I care to say. If I take a Jazz bass and a P Bass to a session, the engineer will nine times out of ten say, "let's go with the P Bass." And I'm thinking, but I really like my Jazz bass. The engineer says "the P Bass usually sits better in the mix." Well, I'm not there to argue, so the P Bass it is.
The Premier sits well in the mix for me. That is was why I recommended it. But man, everybody hears things differently and that is a good thing, I believe.
peace


----------



## Iskra (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for the insight about the Premier my friend. So true it's a good thing we all have different perception and also it's a... er...good thing that we have many good choices around on which we can spend our hard-earned money? 
Does anyone have any piece he/she are willing to share where Premier or Amplesound were used?


----------



## cAudio (Dec 7, 2016)

Iskra said:


> Thanks for the insight about the Premier my friend. So true it's a good thing we all have different perception and also it's a... er...good thing that we have many good choices around on which we can spend our hard-earned money?
> Does anyone have any piece he/she are willing to share where Premier or Amplesound were used?


Hi,
Premier bass is used in this track:


The Premier bass is my go to bass for jazz and related music. I don't have the Amplesound, but I like the demos. Sounds more modern, like Marc Johnson or Avishai Cohen, with all the percussive effects.


----------



## Iskra (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks, nice example and great track (and piano soloing)! The title of the track is spot on, if I may say.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 7, 2016)

cAudio said:


> Hi,
> Premier bass is used in this track:
> 
> 
> The Premier bass is my go to bass for jazz and related music. I don't have the Amplesound, but I like the demos. Sounds more modern, like Marc Johnson or Avishai Cohen, with all the percussive effects.



Lovely piece. Kept forgetting I'm meant to be listening to the bass and just drifted away in your song. Nice cymbal samples too (what did you use?). All instruments are very intimate.


----------



## Jason Morin (Dec 7, 2016)

BenG said:


> That demo is ridiculous, sounds fantastic!



Regarding Ample Bass Upright (ABU), you can download and try the trial software (full version,but limited to 7 days) here: http://www.amplesound.net/en/download.asp

Winter sale until Jan 1st 2017


----------



## cAudio (Dec 7, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Lovely piece. Kept forgetting I'm meant to be listening to the bass and just drifted away in your song. Nice cymbal samples too (what did you use?). All instruments are very intimate.


Thanks! The drums are Straight Ahead Jazz Drums and the piano is of course Piano in Blue.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 8, 2016)

cAudio said:


> Thanks! The drums are Straight Ahead Jazz Drums and the piano is of course Piano in Blue.


Ha! It's a staple on here (though I don't have it yet).


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 8, 2016)

Indeed. Piano in Blue will one day be mine... I can hear why it garners so much praise.


----------



## Kaan Guner (Dec 8, 2016)

cAudio said:


> Thanks! The drums are Straight Ahead Jazz Drums and the piano is of course Piano in Blue.


Would you prefer any other piano library for this genre of work? Curious.


----------



## cAudio (Dec 8, 2016)

Kaan Guner said:


> Would you prefer any other piano library for this genre of work? Curious.


No, to me its perfect for this genre and also for more traditional jazz. But there's a lot of piano libraries I've never tried so I'm sure there are others that could be used with as good or better results.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 8, 2016)

I like Orange Tree's Rosewood. I've never used it for a jazz piece, but it's very tweakable and can give you a pretty warm sound.


----------



## Kaan Guner (Dec 8, 2016)

cAudio said:


> No, to me its perfect for this genre and also for more traditional jazz. But there's a lot of piano libraries I've never tried so I'm sure there are others that could be used with as good or better results.



I was just thinking to myself maybe Vintage D could pull this kind of sound. This is a bass thread but I would like to ask what were your settings for Piano in Blue, mic and bottom knobs especially. And do you have the glitches if you were to forget sustain-pedalling off?

I sent this to my another jazz-listening friend and we both are having great time listening to this. He even said 'I wish this guy had an album'. : ) So keep what you're doing.

We particularly like this Bill Evans touche kind of piano sound.



galactic orange said:


> I like Orange Tree's Rosewood. I've never used it for a jazz piece, but it's very tweakable and can give you a pretty warm sound.



I'll check that out. Thanks GO.


----------



## cAudio (Dec 8, 2016)

Kaan Guner said:


> This is a bass thread but I would like to ask what were your settings for Piano in Blue, mic and bottom knobs especially. And do you have the glitches if you were to forget sustain-pedalling off?


I haven't noticed any glitches with the sustain pedal, but there can be some noise build up if the sustain pedal is held down to long. The piano is used with default settings, close mic only and no onboard reverb. I have used Spaces for reverb.


Kaan Guner said:


> we both are having great time listening to this


Thanks!


----------



## BenG (Dec 8, 2016)

Jason Morin said:


> Regarding Ample Bass Upright (ABU), you can download and try the trial software (full version,but limited to 7 days) here: http://www.amplesound.net/en/download.asp
> 
> Winter sale until Jan 1st 2017



Thanks for the info; I was completely unaware!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 9, 2016)

You may also want to check out the ManyTone upright bass. It's on sale for $15 now (go to their homepage) and it has some realistic slides, hits, and other noises in addition to the plucked bass sounds. There are no keyswitches - sounds/effects and the plucks are organized in ranges on the keyboard - but I think it's still worth it for the price.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 13, 2016)

So, I am downloading the demo of Ample but I am quite sure I will land with Premier because I like the dead dry and super intimate sound. Does anybody know if they might have a sale around Christmas?


----------



## stixman (Dec 13, 2016)

Premier is my favorite


----------



## cAudio (Dec 13, 2016)

ProtectedRights said:


> Does anybody know if they might have a sale around Christmas?


They had a summer sale and a black friday sale so its possible that they do a christmas sale to. I searched my mail from last christmas but couldn't find anything from last year though.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 13, 2016)

cAudio said:


> They had a summer sale and a black friday sale so its possible that they do a christmas sale to. I searched my mail from last christmas but couldn't find anything from last year though.



Aaaaaaaaaaargh, I missed them on black friday. I didn't see any ads of theirs unfortunately :-( OK I'll stay tuned for christmas then....


----------



## Chipal (Dec 13, 2016)

ScarletJerry said:


> You may also want to check out the ManyTone upright bass. It's on sale for $15 now (go to their homepage) and it has some realistic slides, hits, and other noises in addition to the plucked bass sounds. There are no keyswitches - sounds/effects and the plucks are organized in ranges on the keyboard - but I think it's still worth it for the price.
> 
> -Scarlet Jerry



Just got this one - excellent tone and very well recorded. Already one of my favorites. Highly recommended!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 13, 2016)

One day we might even get the Larry Sayer Giga bass converted to kontakt there was already 17 different recommendations so I figured what the hell why not another one it was very good


----------



## wst3 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm right there with you Mr. Synthpunk... I still like The Seyer Bass the most, or at least my memory of the that bass!


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 14, 2016)

PS: Does anybody know what's the regular price for Premier Bass 2? On their homepage there is still the black friday anouncement. Bass is $133 before tax. Is that the regular or the sale price?

Their website is quite a mess, I hope the products aren't the same


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 21, 2016)

Premier Bass is on Christmas sale. I pulled the trigger, hehe.


----------



## cAudio (Dec 22, 2016)

ProtectedRights said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaargh, I missed them on black friday. I didn't see any ads of theirs unfortunately :-( OK I'll stay tuned for christmas then....


The premier bass is now on sale, 30% off.
Edit: Sorry, didnt notice the last post...


----------



## Twrogstudio (Dec 22, 2016)

Great! Picked that up straight away! I've always wondered about their vintage organ too. Expensive! Any users? (sorry to sidetrack


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Dec 31, 2016)

cAudio said:


> Hi,
> Premier bass is used in this track:
> 
> 
> The Premier bass is my go to bass for jazz and related music. I don't have the Amplesound, but I like the demos. Sounds more modern, like Marc Johnson or Avishai Cohen, with all the percussive effects.





love this track man, great work!


----------



## cAudio (Dec 31, 2016)

DervishCapkiner said:


> love this track man, great work!


Thanks!


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Jul 4, 2017)

So I bought the Premier Bass based on your collective judgements and I really think it's my favourite virtual instrument of all! - I can't stop playing with it....the bass that is. 
Here's a track I wrote 6 months ago for enjoyment sorta featuring the bass and finally mixed today - God only knows what style it is but I like it.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 4, 2017)

DervishCapkiner said:


> So I bought the Premier Bass based on your collective judgements and I really think it's my favourite virtual instrument of all! - I can't stop playing with it....the bass that is.
> Here's a track I wrote 6 months ago for enjoyment sorta featuring the bass and finally mixed today - God only knows what style it is but I like it.




Nice! Congrats. There is a free GUI for it that allows you to mix the mics as well. Cool instrument. 
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/psf-acoustic-bass-premier-2-free-gui.50343/


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Jul 4, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Nice! Congrats. There is a free GUI for it that allows you to mix the mics as well. Cool instrument.
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/psf-acoustic-bass-premier-2-free-gui.50343/


Awesome - thank you!


----------



## Maxfabian (Jul 4, 2017)

Its so nice to hear everyones music!! I only have the Trillian and I am pretty pleased with it but when I hear all your demos I get pretty tempted to put my hands on some of the other upright libraries out there! 
Here is a track I made a while ago using Trillian: 



Cheers


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 4, 2017)

Anyone have a good Kontakt conversion of the Larry Sayer giga upright bass btw ?

Ps for any Premier Acoustic Bass 2 users check out this great custom gui/skin made by @X-Bassist.

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/psf-acoustic-bass-premier-2-free-gui.50343/#post-4100784


----------



## David Donaldson (Jul 4, 2017)

Here's a promo for MODWHEEL's Double Bass, The Lowdown. We are currently working on version 2 of the Lowdown. It will be a free upgrade to existing users. A few more tweaks and we are done......but don't let that hold you back. Plenty of demos on the modwheel site.
www.modwheel.co.nz


----------

